# Error running dbload for upgrade...



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I've downloaded the slices to my HDVR2 and have been trying to load them with dbload before running slicer. However, I get the following error:

*dbload: GZcore-89631619-2.slice
dbload <0x30010>

while executing
"dbload $db $file"
<"foreach" body line 3>
invoked from within
"foreach file $argv {
puts "dbload: $file"
dbload $db $file
}"
<file "/busybox/dbload" line 26>*

Am I doing something wrong, perhaps?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Just for kicks, using joe or vi on your tivo open that slice file and check if the end of the line has something funny going on. I think like ^^m. If that is the case the file somehow got DOS'ed and try running dos2unix


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

JWThiers said:


> Just for kicks, using joe or vi on your tivo open that slice file and check if the end of the line has something funny going on. I think like ^^m. If that is the case the file somehow got DOS'ed and try running dos2unix


Did the OP unzip the file on the PC with winzip or on the tivo? Winzip will sometimes corrupt files when unzipping them. Better to unzip them on the tivo.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I'd un-rar'd on the PC and FTP'd the files over, making sure I was in binary mode. I even tried running dos2unix on the files with no success. I just now deleted them all and re-ftp'd them over. Then for the joy of it, I dbloaded each one as the readme suggested instead of the *dbload *.slice* command used in another thread, and it seems to be working now. Go figure.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Goes to show, Read The Fine Instructions.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I got a similar error when I first ran dbload, and it seemed to be caused byt eh fact that I was in the directory while executing the command. I went back out to root and ran it using the full path to the slices, and it worked fine.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Interesting. I ran into the same problem when loading the slices on my S2 DTivo. My guide data is still off so it would appear that all of the slices did not load properly. I'll try it again using Finnstang's suggestion and see if that works.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

One of the upgrades AW made to his all in one utility package


> -dbload was slightly broken, it's now fixed.


Most of us don't bother updating every time there is a revision. Posters that are having problems with dbload might make sure they have a good version.

The order you dbload slices matters, particularly if you're going from 4.0. Some of the slice files won't properly load if the loopset isn't loaded first.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm getting the same error as the OP, trying to go from 6.2 to 6.2a. I've tried the suggestions in this thread with the same result. How and where do I find a new version of dbload ? I see in this thread there are some bad dbload versions out there, maybe I have one.


----------



## Joe C (Jul 8, 2002)

I found AW's new tivotools, can I just up load the dbload file to the Tivo or is the whole toolset necessary ?


----------

